# Scratch suggestions



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Attempted to reduce/improve this scratch on my rear quarter yesterday. DAS6v2 + AF revitalise kit. 3 passes with step one followed by two with step two, then step 3. Golf R estate. It has improved a bit, but not gone. Does it look too deep to remove completely or would a different combo be more effective on VAG paintwork?
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's gone down to primer mate, you will only take the edges off it making it look a lot less harsh, without paint I thinks that's as far as you can go 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Vag paints hard so I'd use a decent compound on it. I wouldn't use a large pad as your trying to isolate into one area. You'd have a better chance with a 3' pad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

A 3" pad spins slower than a 5" pad as you are trying to generate heat in order to remove the defect go for the larger pad.

It looks like the scratch is a bit on the deep side so I would guess that removing it will not be an option. What you should be trying to do is to round the outside edges so they don't catch the light the same way, you would then need to be at the right hight and angle to see it.

Lay down a few spots of polish and just go up and down the scratch with the edge of the pad until you're happy. Remember to measure the paint and not go mad.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Does the scratch disappear when wet? If so it’s a good indication its only in the lacquer. If it is just the lacquer, try a microfibre cutting pad with some menzerna 400. The microfibre will take the edges of the scratch and get into the scratch itself which will make it less noticeable. 

If the above doesn’t work a light wet sand with some 2000 followed by 3000 then a polish should make it less noticeable I’ve had loads of these and this method usually makes them blend in but doesn’t remove them completely. Only do this if you’re comfortable with it, use a sanding block so you don’t get ‘furrows’ from your fingers. Small amounts then polish you might need a few hits to get it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

